# *****White SILEIGHTY STOLEN in San Diego ! please help*****



## sil40 (Aug 24, 2004)

Where : San Diego South Western College Parkinglot. Last seen at 1:00 pm, i got off class at 6:00 pm and then my care was gone. Attached are picks of my car, the rear window now has a KAAZ sticker and many Drift Day stickers. license plate is 5CZG026. 

Car is a 240sx hatch, white se 1991

Car has. Silvia conversion, tein HE coilovers, 300zx brakes, kaaz lsd, kouki 180sx tail lights, recaro seats, Pioneer premier cd player

If you have any leads or any helpfull information please, contact me, email, aim, pm. OR u may contact San diego police 1-619-691-5151


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

that sucks man ... i go to that school too .. ill keep an eye out for you


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

damn that sucks i hope everything gets settled, i'm in fl so i can't do anything


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Copied to Southwest


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

they find it yet?


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

hey man that sucks im sorry to here that. ill keep an eye out for it.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i will to, i'm in san marcos but i'll still keep an eye out for nething up here resembling that


----------

